# XP-->Vista geht, Vista-->XP nicht



## Thomas D (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte zwei Computer (XP Prof SP2 und Vista Home Premium) über einen WLAN-Rooter miteinander verbinden. Der Zugriff von XP auf Vista funktioniert mittlerweile auch einwandfrei. Wenn ich aber auf Vista


```
\\XPPC
```

eingebe, dann bekomme ich gleich den Fehler "Auf \\XPPC kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung ...". Ich bekomme also nicht einmal die Chance, einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort eines Benutzerkontos auf dem XP-Rechner einzugeben. Wie kriege ich das hin? Der XP-PC wird erfolgreich unter "Arbeitsgruppencomputer" angezeigt und der umgekehrte Zugriff funktioniert einwandfrei? Zum Testen habe ich auch noch beide Firewalls ausgeschaltet. Jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte 

MfG, Thomas Domenig.

_EDIT: Ping von Vista zu XP funktioniert übrigens, von XP zu Vista allerdings nicht. Jetzt bin ich vollkommen verwirrt ! Liegt es womöglich an den Benutzerkonten (neu angelegte Benutzer mit Administratorrechte und eigenen Passwörtern)?

Nach Neustart kann ich übrigens nicht mehr von XP auf Vista zugreifen . Angezeigt wird der PC allerdings noch unter Arbeitsgruppencomputer.
_


----------



## -H-T-P- (23. Februar 2008)

Wir haben selbst XP und Vista und es funktioniert.
Ich weiss jetzt blos nicht wiso es bei dir nicht geht.
Aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Standartmäßig bei XP das Netzerk "Arbeitsgruppe" heisst und bei Vista "WORKGROUP".

Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter.


----------

